# Epische Questreihe



## Goodfellas (6. November 2009)

Hi,
weiss jemand wieviele Epische Questreihen es gibt und welche das sind?
thx im vorraus...


----------



## Giliath (8. Dezember 2009)

Neu hinzu ab Patch 3.3 kommt die epischen Questreihe von Quel’Delar
http://wow.gamona.de/das-spiel/ptr-artikel...s-um-queldelar/ (sorry, dass ich zur Konkurrenz verlinke)

Dann gab es für Level 60 die epischen Questreihen
- Hammer von Sulfurus (Molten Core)
- Heilerstab (Item: Eye of Divinity) Quelle: http://www.die-seelensammler.de/priester_epic_stab_guide.htm
- Jägerbogen (Item: Onyxia´s Sehne, die die Questreihe startet) Quelle: http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...uest-guide.html

ansonsten habe ich legendäre Quests in der Buffed-DB gefunden:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/16.-344

Die Klassenquests, wie zb. zur Druidengestalt mit Lvl70 habe ich jetzt aber weg gelassen, sondern nur die aufgeführt, wo es Items am Ende gibt.


----------



## Grimlokk (9. Dezember 2009)

Giliath: Ich fürchte, Du bist im falschen Forum gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier gehts um die epischen Questreihen in Runes of Magic.
Zum Topic: Ich weiß von einer Schatzsuche, die im Menschenstartgebiet beginnt. Es gibt aber noch mindestens eine weitere. RoM-Veteranen, meldet euch mal!


----------



## orphereus (10. Dezember 2009)

Also die erste Questreihe beginnt bei Lolas Schatzsuche in Logar, die zweite
beginnt bei einem Emblem, das ihr in einem Käfer vor Varanas findet, einfach
rechtsklicken und Quest annehmen.


----------



## IBademeisterI (12. April 2010)

und die dritte? Müsste dich nicht irgendwo in Wilde Lande starten?


----------



## Robanybody (13. April 2010)

Also soweit ich weiß gibts bisher vier epische Questreihen

1 startet bei Lola in den Heulenden Bergen
2 wird duch einen Drop (Leuchtendes Emblem) von einem Wirbelwind-Käfer in Silberquell gestartet
3 startet in der Küste der Wehklagen bei einem NPC, der in der Nähe des Ayal-Aussenpostens von zwei Tiktaalik bedroht wird
4 startet in den Wilden Landen an der Bannmauer


----------

